# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  RTL exploziv, danas 31.07. o rodiljnim naknadama

## Minnie

U 18,50 h, danas u explozivu, o rodiljama i rodiljnim naknadama, s naglaskom na roditelje sa višim primanjima

----------


## sonja3333

Vidjela sam prilog.
Svaka čast curama,bile su odlične. :D  :D  :D 
Valjda će biti nekakvog odjeka.

----------


## clio180

a nisam vidjela!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
gledati cu sutra reprizu!!!   :Razz:

----------


## Ana29

Samo da bude nekog odjeka među "onima gore"

----------


## ana.m

Gledala i ja..
Super prilog.
I moram primjetiti...Kako D.L.J. ne zna za moratorij na stambeni kredit...?
Eto, ja to nekako svima govorim i već mislim da svi znaju da to postoji.

----------


## vidra

možda je kao i ja u banci koja za vrijeme moratorija zaračunava dodatne kamate

----------


## ana.m

Da li se smije znati koja je to   :Smile:  ?

----------


## vidra

dala si me sad na kopanje, ali super jer sam otkrila nešto novo otkad sam ja u siječnju digla kredit. u pbz. sad imaju moratorij.
evo link 
http://www.pbz.hr/default.asp?ru=975...2&sid=&jezik=1

----------


## Moover

nisam gledao prilog, ali pretpostavljam o čemu se radi (vjerojatno o 100% naknadi plaće za roditelja koji ima plaću veću od 4250kn)...

A tri posta vam je trebalo da se s priloga prešaltate na moratorij...   :Grin:  Ili je i o tome bilo riječi u prilogu?

----------


## ana.m

> A tri posta vam je trebalo da se s priloga prešaltate na moratorij...   Ili je i o tome bilo riječi u prilogu?


Ma, spomenuli su kako popularna voditeljica vijesti D.L.J. mora nakon bebinih 6 mjeseci natrag na posao jer sa max 2500 kn koliko se dobiva drugih 6 mjeseci ne može otplaćivati stambeni kredit...A kažem, kako ne zna za moratorij, da zna ne bi se trebala vratiti na posao zbog toga...
Nažalost puno ljudi to ipak izgleda ne zna... :/

----------


## Moover

ali koliko ja znam, ne daju sve banke/štedionice/kamatari moratorij... Ili se varam?

----------


## Minnie

Na snimanju priloga se pričalo o moratoriju, ali pitanje je koje banke to omogućavaju, a koje ne.

Nisam uspjela vidjeti prilog, o čemu je bilo?

pliz?

----------


## Moover

bilo bi zakon kad bi porodiljna naknada bila 100% plaće i onda još roditelj koji je na porodiljnom uzme moratorij.... hopa, eto viška love u kućnom budžetu...  :D  :D  :D

----------


## limunada

Što se tiče moratorija, ja sam se u RBA raspitivala prije porodiljnog, i ispalo je da bi me to koštalo gotovo kao pola rata za tih godinu dana, tako da mi se i nije baš isplatilo. Ne znam je li se što promijenilo od 2006, jer će mi nagodinu to ponovo biti zanimljivo.

----------


## Pina

Prilog je bio dobar. Koma mi je bilo cuti kako je ona mama s dvoje djece  izgubila pravo na kupovinu POS-ovog stana zbog kreditne nesposobnosti dok je na porodiljnom. Stvarno su GAMAD   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A kaj se cudimo, meni je banka ukinula revolving karticu tj nisu mi ju reizdali jer su mi primanja zbog porodiljnog bila smanjena   :Mad: .

----------


## mamNIKA

pozdrav svima,moja obitelj i ja smo jučer bili na reportaži i nadam se da će "ONI GORE "konačno nešto poduzeti a ne samo pričati bajke.hvala na podršci

----------


## limunada

*mamNIKA* svaka čast.

----------


## Tashunica

*mamNIKA* gledala sam i svaka čast. Nadam se da će ti se netko od ovih "Bandićevaca" javiti i da ćete uspjet rješit stan.

----------


## ana.m

> *mamNIKA* svaka čast.


I držim fige da ipak nešto riješite...
A kaj se tiče moratorija, ja imam stambeni u ZABA-i i jedino kaj se dešava je da produžujem rok otplate kredita na još godinu dana...Znači, kredit je zamrznut, nikakvih kamata, ništa. Samo stoji u mirovanju godinu dana-ili ako želim manje.
Za druge banke ne znam.

----------


## jadranka605

*mamNIKA*  :Kiss:

----------


## mamNIKA

hvala svima na podršci ,nadam se da će sad ministrica dgovoriti na moju poruku ,a isto tako i gospodin Bandić.



Dorian 2003  
moja dva mala sunčeka
Nika    2007 :D   :Zaljubljen:

----------

U hypo banci u kojoj imamo stambeni kredit dobili smo informaciju da se glavnica stavlja u mirovanje 12 mjeseci a kamate se obvezno naplaćuju. (bolje išta nego ništa)

----------


## božana

ja sam našla članak u jednim novinama da samo zg banka i raifasen trenutno zamrzavaju kredit (stambeni) dok ste na porodiljnom bez kamata, ostali još nemaju takve opcije. nije to loše pogotovo kad je rata kao porodiljna naknada u drugih 6 mj.

----------


## Marca

sve to štima kada se radi o stambenim kreditima ali ima nas sa većim plaćama koje nemaju stamben kredite nego nenamjenske (auto, preuređenje stana). Mislila sam kad sam ostala trudna da neću odmah ostati doma na komplikacijama, međutim od 6 tj trudnoće sam na bolovanju i razlika između plaće i naknade mi je tamam iznos koji trebam za plaćanje kredita cca 2500 kn, a gdje su režije hrana i ostalo. Možda zvuči bahato ali meni 1800 kn nije dovoljno za to.

----------

